
1965 Science advisory report on climate-environment [pdf] - rapauli
http://dge.stanford.edu/labs/caldeiralab/Caldeira%20downloads/PSAC,%201965,%20Restoring%20the%20Quality%20of%20Our%20Environment.pdf
======
lancewiggs
Mostly correct wrt climate change. Except a strange thought that mitigating
would be simply a matter of adding reflective matter to the top of vast tracts
of sea.

